# 3d background manufacturers



## vetboy44 (Apr 22, 2003)

Hopefully making a list of companies that make 3D backgrounds does not violate forum rules. I've recently purchased a 135 gallon tank and would like to try a 3D background. A search for backgrounds found a few makers but I can't believe I've found them all. So far I've found

Pangea
Aqua Terra
Marina
designs by nature
akvadecor

Any others?


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

There is back to nature but dealers in the US are hard to come by and their stuff is spendy. But then most 3d backgrounds are unless you go with a slimline type. I got mine from Designs by nature and am happy with product and they were easy to deal with. Plus they are in Oregon.

Hows your snow down there? We have around 13" and it's sitting at 15* here in Bellingham.


----------



## vetboy44 (Apr 22, 2003)

The snow has been a real disappointment down here. Maybe 3 inches or so. I was really hoping for a good snowfall like in 1985 if you remember that. They were talking 12 inches in seattle yesterday. Not even close. Thanks for the heads up on design by nature. I'll check them out.

Ben


----------



## Cali_screw (Dec 31, 2011)

Designs by nature has great stuff for a great price!


----------



## gliebig (Oct 1, 2010)

Mine is an aqua terra. Got it from Chip @ aquarium habitats. Very nice to deal with.


----------



## whiskeyriver (Nov 29, 2011)

The "Crevice" slimline backgrounds from Your Fish Stuff (they have a store on that famous auction website) are really cool. They are weighted, so they won't float (but can be glued if desired), are molded from natural rock, and are individually colored using crushed rock, sand and oxides. Only problem is they are a little on the pricy side.

EDIT: And they, so far, seemingly only offer one color/style of the slimlines.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I had never heard of Akvadekor until now. I checked their website out (http://www.akvadekor.com/en/akvarijumske-pozadine.php) and it looks like they custom make them for you. From what I gathered from their site you can have them make any size using whatever mix of backgrounds/color they offer. Pretty cool... Wish they had some sort of pricing on the website though...


----------



## gliebig (Oct 1, 2010)

^1st time I've seen those. They have some really nice designs, too. I wonder if you can get them delivered to the states?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

gliebig said:


> ^1st time I've seen those. They have some really nice designs, too. I wonder if you can get them delivered to the states?


It says they "deliver to all parts of the world" so I imagine they do...


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

Designs by nature are great, especially price wise.. Every other place I looked at was almost double the price.. His quality and turnaround time is also fantastic.. I am very happy with my background from him..


----------



## basesloaded190 (Jan 11, 2012)

I see a lot of beautiful backgrounds but my fear of using one, especially in a 55G that I am going to set up is losing so much depth of the tank. Anyone here use a background in a 55?


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

Get a flat one, that's what i did in my 90..

sorry for it being so blue lol but you get the idea


----------



## basesloaded190 (Jan 11, 2012)

Where did you get yours? I see all the slim ones by designs by nature are only 20" long so I would have to buy 3 of them to get all 48" or so that I would need.


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

Designs by nature, email them they can custom make it to any size. These come in sections that you put together...


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Those combined models with different colored rocks are right up my alley!


----------



## basesloaded190 (Jan 11, 2012)

Cromak said:


> Designs by nature, email them they can custom make it to any size. These come in sections that you put together...


How much space between the back of your tank to the BG did you use. I assume you are using a canister filter as well?


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

basesloaded190 said:


> Where did you get yours? I see all the slim ones by designs by nature are only 20" long so I would have to buy 3 of them to get all 48" or so that I would need.


Designs by nature has precut slimlines to fit 55g tanks I ordered one just before xmas, you just need to choose the height you want.

The slimlines are also intended to go against the glass, I am still working out how I am going to use mine, crafting something to anchore my spraybar atm but likely it will be just silicone tubing, the c-clips and holes drilled to fit in the bg. I won't have any issues with a fluval 405 and fitting the bg against the glass with the intake and outflow in front of the bg.


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

basesloaded190 said:


> Cromak said:
> 
> 
> > Designs by nature, email them they can custom make it to any size. These come in sections that you put together...
> ...


Yes, i have two 2217's stuck to each side of the class on opposite ends.. The space is only a few inches.. maybe 2"


----------



## whiskeyriver (Nov 29, 2011)

The company I quote has 1" slimlines that are weighted and can be moved forward from the back glass, masking the intakes.


----------



## malady (Nov 20, 2011)

basesloaded190 said:


> Cromak said:
> 
> 
> > Designs by nature, email them they can custom make it to any size. These come in sections that you put together...
> ...


2inches for the nice looking ones


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Found this website... http://www.universalhabitat.com/shop.php/backgrounds/c_3.html?page=0


----------



## DrTenochtitlan (Jun 17, 2012)

Universal Rocks is another background manufacturer. They make an extreme slimline background called the "Rocky 3D" which is only 1/4 to 1/2" inch thick. I have one and I'm very pleased with it. I posted a review of it on another thread.


----------

